# Gnutella client



## uLtRa (16. Aug 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir gerne einen GNUTELLA Server/Client entwickeln. Diesen soll man bestimmte Suchanfragen übergeben, welche danach sucht. Anschließend soll er die IP's der Uploader ermitteln. Gibt es so eine Implementierung in Java, die ich verwenden könnte?

Gruß,
uLtRa


----------



## ano nymous (16. Aug 2012)

Was willste den mit den Ips der Uploader anstellen?


----------



## uLtRa (16. Aug 2012)

Wir sind ein Verein, die Berechtigungen von Musikern haben um die Verbreitung illegaler Downloads zu reduzieren.
Kennst du eine Möglichkeit?


----------



## jnetdev (16. Aug 2012)

Dafür gibts die GVU die sich um sowas zu kümmern hat.


----------



## uLtRa (16. Aug 2012)

Ich glaube euch braucht das eig. gar nicht zu interessieren, was ich mit dem Programm vor habe. Daher: Bitte nur posten, wenn ihr so eine Bibliothek kennt.


----------

